# Martha Stewart Cubing Appearance?



## StachuK1992 (Feb 2, 2011)

cubingUSA e-mail said:


> Also, the Martha Stewart show is looking for puzzlers (tentatively scheduled for February 22nd in New York City).
> 
> This February, the Martha Stewart Show (located in New York City) will be celebrating all types of puzzles...crossword, Sudoku, mahjong, kenKen, Rubik's cube, word search, etc.! If you or any of your friends are interested in being a part of our studio audience for this special PUZZLE SHOW, visit our ticket page, www.marthastewart.com/get-tickets to place your request. Tickets are FREE!! To request tickets, scroll down to the area that says "Calling all Puzzle Enthusiasts". We hope to hear from you soon-invites will be sent out first-come-first-served so get your requests in NOW! Thank you!
> 
> Just as a reminder, CubingUSA does not provided your information to these 3rd parties, but will inform you directly when there are cubing opportunities in your area.


Thoughts on this?
Megabus is pretty cheap and would get me there if I decided to do this.
It's on a Tuesday, so obviously some conflicts with school and work would hinder peoples' ability to make the trip.
I wasn't sure if a few cubers wanted to get together and go as a group?

Too bad it's the Martha Stewart show, and not something awesome.


----------



## That70sShowDude (Feb 2, 2011)

I wouldn't be able to make it, because of the school issues. anyway, I dislike Martha Stewart and her show. It would be awesome to see you guys on though. You should really try to get Rowe, considering he's already in the state, and the NR holder for many events. Good luck if you go.

off topic: They really have to update CubingUSA


----------



## a small kitten (Feb 2, 2011)

I considering it.


----------



## ElectricDoodie (Feb 2, 2011)

Make sure to ask her how it was like in jail.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Feb 2, 2011)

Here's the thing:
They don't really give any detail as to what we'd be doing.
They simply say "Calling all puzzle enthusiasts!"
So for all we know, we could be just sitting in the audience, bored.


----------



## PatrickJameson (Feb 2, 2011)

StachuK1992 said:


> Here's the thing:
> They don't really give any detail as to what we'd be doing.
> They simply say "Calling all puzzle enthusiasts!"
> So for all we know, we could be just sitting in the audience, bored.


 
Looks like it. "Or, Request Tickets for a Special-*Audience Event*".


----------



## cuberr (Feb 2, 2011)

In the description it says, "interested in being a part of our studio audience", so I'm assuming if anyone went they'd just be sitting in the crowd along with everyone else.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Feb 2, 2011)

cuberr said:


> In the description it says, "interested in being a part of our studio audience", so I'm assuming if anyone went they'd just be sitting in the crowd along with everyone else.


 
Why would I want to see Martha Stewart?
Come on, CubingUSA; why would you send me this?


----------



## ianography (Feb 2, 2011)

It would probably be something along the lines of,

"We have some special people in the audience today!"
*Introduces us, a minute or two later*
"Now, they're going to solve the Rubik's Cube for us!"
*We solve our cubes once they're scrambled, everyone cheers, goes on with the show as if nothing happened*

That's what I'm thinking. But I may be wrong.


----------



## Samania (Feb 3, 2011)

I love her crafts supplies. Wish it was something like Oprah where we would get to go to Australia. :O


----------



## timspurfan (Feb 3, 2011)

I got the tickets and now I have to explain in a little more detail my puzzle passion. I think that Rowe should go and he's pretty close(Stachu-come!).


----------



## Ethan Rosen (Feb 3, 2011)

Guys so I'm officially going on Martha Stewart. This is a terrible idea.


----------



## ianography (Feb 3, 2011)

Ethan Rosen said:


> Guys so I'm officially going on Martha Stewart. This is a terrible idea.


 
Tell us what happens


----------



## cuberr (Feb 3, 2011)

Yeah I'd love to know what she actually has you do when you go.


----------



## guinepigs rock (Feb 3, 2011)

will this be on tv and if so plz pm the channel and time its on.


----------



## The Puzzler (Feb 3, 2011)

Im going to NY anyway for family and my mom said I could go, but I wonder what we are going to do?


----------



## Blake4512 (Feb 3, 2011)

I'm pretty sure i'm going.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Feb 8, 2011)

Has anyone received a non-automatic response yet?


----------



## Bryan (Feb 8, 2011)

That70sShowDude said:


> off topic: They really have to update CubingUSA


Can you provide details? 



StachuK1992 said:


> Why would I want to see Martha Stewart?
> Come on, CubingUSA; why would you send me this?


Because I had to send out a bunch of competition announcements, so I decided to add this in since they had just contacted me. Yes, it's Martha Stewart, but I would be sending out the same kind of announcement if someone had contacted me and wanted to find someone for a trade show, or to appear in a music video, etc. It's just that it's extremely rare someone does contact me for those purposes.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Feb 9, 2011)

Confirmation e-mail and phone call has been received.
I'm most likely attending.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Feb 17, 2011)

So, I know Rowe and I are going.
Anyone else confirmed for this?

Recording will be at 8:30, and airing should be at 10 for most people. (If not, try 11 on Hallmark?)

I'll be crashing there the night before; not sure if anyone else plans to. (Rowe's taking the train in the morning.)


----------



## ianography (Feb 17, 2011)

StachuK1992 said:


> So, I know Rowe and I are going.
> Anyone else confirmed for this?
> 
> Recording will be at 8:30, and airing should be at 10 for most people. (If not, try 11 on Hallmark?)
> ...


 
Are we actually going to be on tv, or would it be a waste of our time?


----------



## Ethan Rosen (Feb 17, 2011)

Probably should have posted here earlier. Despite managing to snag a ticket, it just isn't feasible for me to make it to the city after class Monday somehow and then make it back in time for class Tuesday. It sounds like fun, I wish I could be there with you guys :/


----------



## StachuK1992 (Feb 17, 2011)

ianography said:


> Are we actually going to be on tv, or would it be a waste of our time?


 Rowe's definitely going on. They're asking him to BLD.
Apart from that, I'm not certain, although I'd assume more than one of each "puzzle group" will be on. I'd like to hope that I'm not wasting my time and money getting there.


----------



## Brest (Feb 18, 2011)

StachuK1992 said:


> Recording will be at 8:30, and airing should be at 10 for most people. (If not, try 11 on Hallmark?)


Is the date confirmed as February 22nd? I'll try to remember to set the DVR. Recording the Martha Stewart show... 

Good luck to all who go. :tu


----------



## StachuK1992 (Feb 18, 2011)

Brest said:


> Is the date confirmed as February 22nd? I'll try to remember to set the DVR. Recording the Martha Stewart show...
> 
> Good luck to all who go. :tu


 February 22nd, 10AM on the Hallmark channel, according to TV Guide.
I don't know about other individual channels.

If anyone could send me a recording, that would be highly appreciated.


----------



## cmhardw (Feb 18, 2011)

Awesome! :tu I'll definitely make sure I catch this! I have a DVR to record it, but is there any way to transfer that onto the computer (technology noobish tendencies here)?


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Feb 18, 2011)

Chris: What DVR do you have? I know that DirecTV in the past has taken steps to prevent people from connecting their DVR to their computers. The easiest way you could do this is if you have a TV Tuner card in your computer, just hook that up to your cable line instead. Most Home Theater PC's have much better software for watching TV these days than a DVR. If you're on Windows, Media Center can record your shows for you, if you're in a linux flavor, look at MythTV (it's so beastly! Or at least it was a few years ago ).

You might also be able to get away with finding some sort of other video input to your computer, like if you could find a card that allows you to hook up your component cables (red/white/yellow plugs) to some sort of expansion card or something. 

For example, this card states that is has RCA input. This certainly can't be the only device out there, so I'd say give it a nice Googling and see what sort of device would suit you best.

In short: If you already have some sort of Media Center (or at least the capability to get it easily), I'd just hook your cable right up to your computer. You might even find that you like it's capabilities better than whatever setup you currently have. If you can't do that, buy a cheap TV Tuner card that has the option for other inputs as well. Just be careful that if you are on Linux that it is supported. You might not run into much of an issue with that, but it's always nice to verify before you drop the extra money.


----------



## That70sShowDude (Feb 22, 2011)

Wtf? They didn't make it on. 
I recorded the whole episode. Bleh. Didn't capture card it, but whatever. 

I saw Rowe and Katie in the audience near the end of the show though. I yelled, "There's Rowe", but forgot I was recording lol.
With seriously 2 seconds left in the show, Martha was like, "Blake over there. The rubik's cube guy"
???


----------



## Cubenovice (Feb 22, 2011)

That sksass...

I feel sorry for you guys!
Was cubing not aired or not even recorded at all?


----------



## That70sShowDude (Feb 22, 2011)

I'm uploading a short video now showing basically I that I saw involving cubing.


----------



## That70sShowDude (Feb 22, 2011)




----------



## ianography (Feb 22, 2011)

That70sShowDude said:


>


 
wtf?


----------



## ElectricDoodie (Feb 22, 2011)

She should go back to jail, for this.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Feb 22, 2011)

Total waste of time.
Oh well; such is life.

(Basically, I'm supposing that they didn't have enough time. They were really mega-packed for time. It was a huge disappointment that at the very least Rowe didn't get on.)


----------



## ianography (Feb 22, 2011)

StachuK1992 said:


> Total waste of time.
> Oh well; such is life.
> 
> (Basically, I'm supposing that they didn't have enough time. They were really mega-packed for time. It was a huge disappointment that at the very least Rowe didn't get on.)


 
But Rowe did get on! He was on for half a second in the audience! And they did talk about cubing in the show. Martha Stewart said, "Blake, the Rubik's Cube guy!" In no way, shape or form was this a waste of time. [sarcasm/]


----------



## Sa967St (Feb 22, 2011)

lol.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Feb 22, 2011)

I was on too!
My rents were watching, and I was seen in the audience three times! WOAH!!


----------



## ianography (Feb 23, 2011)

StachuK1992 said:


> I was on too!
> My rents were watching, and I was seen in the audience three times! WOAH!!


 
WOAH DUDE YOU'RE FAMOUS NOW! YOU'RE GOING TO BE THE RUBIK'S CUBE IN TOY STORY 4!


----------



## IamWEB (Feb 23, 2011)

Silly dilly, what with your Toy Story 4 and what not.


----------



## Andreaillest (Feb 23, 2011)

lolz, who's Blake?


----------



## StachuK1992 (Feb 23, 2011)

Andreaillest said:


> lolz, who's Blake?


 My thoughts exactly.
Rowe and I just looked at each other at this point, and had this "wtf who?" visual conversation. It was rather funny.

Then I did some research:
http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2010THOM03
Maybe this is him? He had a Rubik's Totes bag, but seems much much much much much slower than this. Then again, we didn't see much of him.


----------



## That70sShowDude (Feb 23, 2011)

Isn't it Blake4512 from youtube?
I told Andy Smith about his channel and he said it was him.


----------



## Kian (Feb 23, 2011)

I have never been less surprised by anything in my life.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Feb 23, 2011)

Kian, <3
Mike, yes.


----------



## ElectricDoodie (Feb 23, 2011)

What the hell... 
She calls out Blake and then says "The Rubik's Cube guy," yet doesn't even mention the US Record Holder, sitting right there in the audience...

:fp


----------



## ianography (Feb 23, 2011)

ElectricDoodie said:


> What the hell...
> She calls out Blake and then says "The Rubik's Cube guy," yet doesn't even mention the *NAR* Record Holder, sitting right there in the audience...
> 
> :fp


 
fixed


----------



## AustinReed (Feb 23, 2011)

^AHAHAHAHA

That really sucks, I'm sorry.


----------



## Blake4512 (Feb 23, 2011)

StachuK1992 said:


> My thoughts exactly.
> Rowe and I just looked at each other at this point, and had this "wtf who?" visual conversation. It was rather funny.
> 
> Then I did some research:
> ...


 

Yeah, that was me. I was turning slow and I didn't realize that the camera was on me xD


----------



## StachuK1992 (Feb 23, 2011)

Aha!
I saw you, didn't recognize you, and assumed you were some local kid who averaged over a minute; I'm glad to know that you're at least decent at cubing. 

How'd you manage to get on?


----------



## Blake4512 (Feb 23, 2011)

StachuK1992 said:


> Aha!
> I saw you, didn't recognize you, and assumed you were some local kid who averaged over a minute; I'm glad to know that you're at least decent at cubing.
> 
> How'd you manage to get on?


 
Well, I got the email from CubingUSA. So, I told my mom about it since she likes the show and then she said I could go.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Feb 23, 2011)

Blake4512 said:


> Well, I got the email from CubingUSA. So, I told my mom about it since she likes the show and then she said I could go.


 But how'd they get you to be on camera, etc. (For a split second)?


----------



## Blake4512 (Feb 23, 2011)

StachuK1992 said:


> But how'd they get you to be on camera, etc. (For a split second)?


 
She and my mom were emailing each other back and forth.

By the way, did you have to make a video saying why you want to be on the show?


----------



## StachuK1992 (Feb 23, 2011)

Blake4512 said:


> She and my mom were emailing each other back and forth.
> 
> By the way, did you have to make a video saying why you want to be on the show?


 No, I did not make a video.


----------



## NoahE (Feb 23, 2011)

I was there.
A woman had called me asking to make a video and put it on youtube which I did. She never even responded. Kind of rude o well. And it was disappointing that they weren't able to put anyone on with the cube..


----------



## timspurfan (Feb 23, 2011)

We were expecting a guest appearance by Kian. Pretty fun but disappointing for all of the cubers. We could have all raced or something but whatever.


----------



## Brest (Feb 23, 2011)

That's 35ish minutes I'll never get back. That show is turrible. You guys got all that free stuff though? Score...


----------



## PatrickJameson (Feb 23, 2011)

ianography said:


> ElectricDoodie said:
> 
> 
> > What the hell...
> ...


 
fixed

But meh, stuff happens. What can you do.


----------



## Whyusosrs? (Feb 24, 2011)

Brest said:


> That's 35ish minutes I'll never get back. That show is turrible. You guys got all that free stuff though? Score...


 
free stuff? wat.


----------



## Sa967St (Feb 24, 2011)

It's kind of pathetic that she thinks of Extreme Dot-To-Dot Animals as a puzzle.


----------



## cuberr (Feb 24, 2011)

I can't say I'm surprised at all with that.


----------



## Kian (Feb 24, 2011)

timspurfan said:


> We were expecting a guest appearance by Kian. Pretty fun but disappointing for all of the cubers. We could have all raced or something but whatever.


 
What? I was never contacted about this nor did I contact anyone. I don't understand this expectation.


----------



## rowehessler (Feb 24, 2011)

This was the biggest waste of time ever. Martha Stewart sucks balls


----------



## IamWEB (Feb 24, 2011)

You should have flashed a middle finger at the camera as it panned by.


----------



## Brest (Feb 24, 2011)

Sa967St said:


> It's kind of pathetic that she thinks of Extreme Dot-To-Dot Animals as a puzzle.











rowehessler said:


> This was the biggest waste of time ever. Martha Stewart sucks balls








This was exactly what I was thinking. I should have read this thread again BEFORE I watched it.


----------

